# Is there any *rule* about showing under a judge who is a friend or trainer of yours?



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

I just found out about the AKC's Beginner Novice class and really would like to try to take Jett to a few shows and see what we can do. There is a show close to home which my friend is judging. She is also a trainer and I have been to her for Rally and obed. lesson, though it has been about a year or so since I last went.
If I was currently training under her I would not enter under her. Is there any rule about this? Thanks


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

kacaju said:


> I just found out about the AKC's Beginner Novice class and really would like to try to take Jett to a few shows and see what we can do. There is a show close to home which my friend is judging. She is also a trainer and I have been to her for Rally and obed. lesson, though it has been about a year or so since I last went.
> If I was currently training under her I would not enter under her. Is there any rule about this? Thanks


Yes there is a rule tho I'm not sure of the specifics. at my kennel club there is a guy there who is an AKC and ASCA obedience judge (and also a friend of mine), when i trained under him for a few classes he had me sign a form stating that I knew I couldn't enter a trial under him for the next 6 months.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

you cant show to terry if you have trained with her in the past 6 months per AKC. as a friend you can show to her, no problem as long as you havent trained. and it doesn't cross over to kathy at all - if you never trained under her, you CAN show to her. 
terry didnt even realize she was judging at princeton (just putting 2 and 2 together that this is what you're talking about) until i mentioned it at dinner sunday, since i need to find a place to get berlins third BN leg!

i train with both, so i get shut out of a lot of shows!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

As of January 1st next year, that's going to be changing according to the November 8th AKC meeting. I'm not really sure what the specifics are about it, but it was announced at my kennel club meeting the other night.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Iguess I will have to watch the AKC closely. I have not trained under Terry in close to a year now. Kathy I have never trained under. When we were much younger I spent almost every weekend at their house going to dog shows. I am in Metuchen...I wish they were still training in Clark!! (yes, that is how far back we go)

OK just spoke with my daughter and after looking over the rules for this class She wants to try it!! So no worries, She has never trained with Terry. Oh my though...it seems like a class I would have made up for my 4-H'ers!! Sounds fun!!


----------

